# Naruto: "village if no return"



## uchiha123123 (Jun 20, 2008)

This rpg takes place 21 years after the last naruto saga
__________________________________________________ ________

the leaf village has just been attacked by mysterious shinobi with a kekei genkai known only to the people themself it was later confirmed they created a village no one knows what it is called but peopleof the Leaf village call it the village cal it the village of no return because lady tsunade as sent numarous anbu members to the village and they never returned.Now lady tsunade has made the gutsy dececion to send more people over to the village Of No Return will they come back you decide




RULES


No!! godmodding
noflaming and no spam 

if you break these rules you will be kicked out of the rpg

Romance is aloud
cussing is aloud I guess but keep it clean I am only 12 sooooo......



C.C lay out


name:

age:

village:

side: (leaf or oro or the village of no return)

jutsu: 

element: (water, fire, ECT.)

looks: ( a picture or descripsion) 

Rank:

weapons:






If you have any ? feel free to ask me no dumb it is..............If some one ask for a summary give them one    thanks for listen I wrote this in my head at 4:36 A.M so it might be confussing


----------



## Zanketsune (Jun 28, 2008)

I think this is pretty cool! I'll join.

*Name:* Zippy Thorne
*Age:* 10
*Village:* Steel
*Side:* Leaf
*Jutsu:* (I hope this is acceptable)

Kekkei Genkai: Hagane Sukin (Steel Skin) (Zippy can make his skin turn into solid steel, thus giving him the ability to use his steel type Justu and strengthen his physical power. Zippy cannot however use this ability yet, being to young to use it.)

(Zippy knows all the basic jutsu that can be learned at the academy i.e., Clone, Transformation, Substitution etc.)
Kitsune: Stealth Jutsu (Zippy can turn himself invisible for a set period of time)
Katton: Fire Ball Jutsu (This Jutsu is very week and can only make a small fireball)
Hagane: Steel Spike (While in Hagane Sukin, Zippy can summon a spike from either his body or from the ground)

*Element:* Steel
*Appearance:*

*Rank:* Genin
*Weapons:* Normaly his fists, but he can use the normal Kunai and Shurikens as well.


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jun 29, 2008)

name:Gondara, Aburame

age:15

village:unknown

side: Village Of No Return(was with orochimaru for a period of time)

jutsu: 

Kekkei Genkai: HiJutsu, Makyou HyouShou(Secret Skill, Demonic Ice Mirrors), HiJutsu, Sensatsu Suishou(Secret Skill, Flying Water Needles), Mokuton Hijutsu, Jukai Koutan(Secret Tree Element Technique, Tree-World Construction), Kikaich no Jutsu (Destruction Bug Host Technique), Mushi Bunshin no Jutsu (Bug Clone Technique)

Taijutsu: Doton Shinjuu Zanshuu no Jutsu(Inner Decapitation Skill), Kage Shuriken no Jutsu(Shadow Shuriken), Taren Ken(Match Punch),
Taren Kyaku(Match Kick)

Ninjutsu: Shuriken, Kage Bunshin no Jutsu(Shuriken Shadow Replication), Kawarimi no jutsu(Body substitute skill), Mikazuki no mai(Dance of the Crescent moon), Chakra Kyuuin no Jutsu(Chakra Absorption Technique), Curse Mark/Curse Mark 2nd State(optained by orochimaru upon joining him)

Genjutsu: Kokuangyou no Jutsu(Bringer of Darkness), Bunshin no Jutsu(Clone Jutsu), Kai(Release)

element: can use most elements (any elements unusable will be specified later on =3) 

looks: 

Rank: Chunin

weapons:1 Extendable staff(5" when sheathed, 6' when extended) kept in waistband, 1 long sword, and 2 brass knuckles which when effused with chakra extend into 2 double sided swords, as well as kunai, shuriken, paper bombs, smoke bombs, etc.


----------



## Zanketsune (Jul 7, 2008)

I just noticed that some of our other posts are missing, wtf?


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jul 7, 2008)

o.o??????????


----------



## Zanketsune (Jul 7, 2008)

We were like fighting and crap, but now the posts are gone.


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jul 8, 2008)

O.O!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zanketsune (Jul 8, 2008)

I know! You started by smacking my character, then I shot a spike at yours, then you caught it and laughed, and then I encased you in metal spikes the I waited for your responce!


----------



## uchiha123123 (Jul 9, 2008)

accepted i am mega busy  so  I might not be on that much


----------



## Zanketsune (Jul 9, 2008)

uchiha123123 said:


> accepted i am mega busy  so  I might not be on that much



Kay. would you guys mind doing me a small facor by upping my fame back to 0? I dont know how it got to -7. I was all like "wtf? what happened?" when I saw it.


----------



## uchiha123123 (Jul 9, 2008)

ooc???


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jul 9, 2008)

XD lol ok i will C=


----------



## uchiha123123 (Jul 9, 2008)

you guys wanna start


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jul 10, 2008)

well, i would like to but i dnt know where 2 start >_<


----------



## Zanketsune (Jul 10, 2008)

((This sound good for a start?))

I was walking through the woods on a special mission. I was to deliver some special medicn from the Steel Village to the Fifth Hokage of the Leaf Village.


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jul 11, 2008)

well wen i say start i mean like, it needs a setting and a place for everything and stuff like tht i dnt mean like a start sentered aroud ur character ok C=


----------



## uchiha123123 (Jul 14, 2008)

ooc we can do that"


----------



## ChamberTrist (Jul 15, 2008)

lol xD!!!!!


----------



## HimariHaruno (Jul 25, 2008)

name: Himari Haruno (Sakura's cousin)

age: 13

village: Born in the Grass, mostly raised in the Leaf.

side: Leaf

jutsu: Fire jutsu, Mind Paralysis Jutsu and Naruto's jutsu

element: Fire

looks:


Rank: Genin

weapons: Usual ninja weapons, her looks, and her fists.


----------



## uchiha123123 (Aug 7, 2008)

accepted and Iam still mega busy


----------



## NingyoHime (Aug 7, 2008)

name:Tamaki 

age:15

village: Born in Sunagakure, Raised in Leaf.

side:Leaf

jutsu: All of Temari's Jutsu's.

element:Wind 

looks: 

Rank: Chunnin

weapons: Similar To Temari's Giant Fan


----------



## uchiha123123 (Sep 13, 2008)

accepted...I am losing intrest in this forum


----------



## ChamberTrist (Sep 13, 2008)

we can see that....u haven't been on in ages....most of us are professional posters now....


----------



## uchiha123123 (Apr 25, 2010)

OCC:Bump and I am back


this time maybe for good


----------



## Demon of the Mist (May 13, 2010)

lol a little late. hey maybe we can fuse threads just posted mine. open to all concepts we get to chose the story line.


----------



## terry1324576 (Jun 2, 2010)

Name: Tane Hagaku

Age: 13

Village: Born and raised in leaf

side: leaf

Jutsu: Nightmare blade(turns his blade into a vortex of purple and black), Dream ball (a vortex ball that is in the hand and lunges at the enemy) and Nightmare vision(looks at the enemy and discovers and puts them through there worst nightmare)

Element: Dream

Looks: Black hair with long bangs and the bangs are blond, blue eyes, 5'2, wears an open jacket that is blue and inside is a white t-shirt and a single wrapped up hand, usually wears jeans

Rank: Chunin

Weapons: 2 swords on his back, usually avoids using his fists, has 1 large shurikan on his back


----------

